# Finished My DIY Project



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

I just last week finished some speakers I build for my college student daughter who's birthday is this coming week. I got the basic design from Dennis Murphy. These are a modified version of his MB20's with GR Research 130 5.5" woofers and MD20 Morel Tweeters. The original design called for a rear port. I modified it to be a front slot. I e-mailed Dennis and he said the front slot shouldn't make much difference. I've never heard a pair of his original design but they sure sound great. I took them over to a friend who's son-in-law had built a set of MurphyBlaster original designs. He was very impressed with these. He's a first class audiophile with a wealth of knowledge (retired audio engineer). 
I've attached some of the build process photos but this posting won't let me attach some of the photos because they are too big. I'll have to modify some of them. I also made some custom stands.(photo too big) 
I'm a High School Industrial Arts teacher so equipment is not a problem
:bigsmile:
I'll try to post more after I modify some of the pixs


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice looking speakers joetech :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Those do look good! :clap: 

Some general questions:

Is there anything more to the port than the slot?
I'd love to hear how you applied the veneer -- the rounded corners look awesome.
Will you be mating this with a sub? Or left as is?
How low do they go?

Again, great work! :T 

JCD

Oh, and Photobucket.com will resize pictures for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

The slot has a shelf behind it. So the area of the slot and the length of the shelf are the same area as the original port and tube. Had to do a little math. The veneer is just 1/4 oak plywood. I build a 'core' of 1/2 MDF mostly because I had some laying around. The front baffle is solid 3/4 oak plank I had around and the corners are 3/4" corner round I had. I only spent about $8.00 total for the cabinets on the Oak ply. 

No sub for now. I gave these to my daughter and she lives in a small apartment. No use getting her evicted. They have a supprising low end for the size. A sub would complement them very well.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice compact design. I really like the front slot ports...Those would look good with my Velodyne, which is also front-slot ported  Your daughter is lucky to have a dad like you


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent work Joetech! :yes:


----------

